# How can i sew cloth wipes and diapers without a serger?



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I am wanting to sew my own cloth wipes and then eventually graduate to making a cloth diaper on my own.

I have a very good sewing machine (Singer Touch and Sew, with lots of stitch options), but don't have a serger. How can i make these items without a serger? Also, can someone recommend a website that has free cloth diaper patterns? Thanks!

Also, what material is good for wipes and cloth diapers?


----------



## erinwhitney1979 (Dec 20, 2010)

I made my own (without a serger) just using a zigzag stitch on the edges. I cut up an old flannel sheet and used the biggest zigzag stitch my machine had. After the first few washings, I had a lot of loose threads, but after I trimmed them, no more issues. I found that my old flannel sheet set was perfect. It had been washed tons of times, so it was really absorbent. Good luck!


----------



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for letting me know how to sew these items without a serger.


----------



## amyjoyce79 (Feb 11, 2011)

I also cut up a flannel sheet and used a wide zigzag for wipes and it works great! I keep them dry on the changing table and keep a spray bottle of water for wetting them as needed. Another option instead of the zigzag would be an overedge stitch. You may want to check your sewing machine manual to find out more about this, it can come in handy if you don't have a serger. I would suggest using flannel that isn't too worn out and still feels thick and absorbant.

As for sewing cloth diapers, I wouldn't use a serger even if I had one. Personally, I think all that thread is irritating on baby's skin. I always turn and top stitch instead. Check out YouTube for some instructional videos and I'm including some links to free online patterns below. Flannel is a great material for diapers and you can find sheets and old towels (good for an inner layer to get more absorbency) at second hand stores or garage sales for much better prices than buying materials new by the yard. Even a 100% cotton T-shirt can make a great diaper! Just make sure to wash out fabric softener residues before using any of these. I started out making flannel flats, you can't get much easier than that! Good luck and happy diapering!









Rita's Rump

http://handmadebyrita.blogspot.com/2007/10/classic-rrp-ritas-rump-pocket-pattern.html

Sprout Snap

http://www.doddlebee.com/SproutSnap.pdf

Ottobre

http://www.ottobredesign.com/en/print/pdf/vaippa_en.pdf

Clothbaby

http://clothdiapersewing.com/cloth-101/cd-sewing-a-more/patterns/130-free-one-size-cloth-diaper-pattern

A Few Tutorials

http://prefold2fitted.blogspot.com/2011/08/t-shirt-fitted-diaper.html

http://mayna.livejournal.com/198548.html

And a page with more useful links

http://www.zany-zebra.com/free-cloth-diaper-patterns.shtml


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I also did a zigzag stitch - you'll end up with the best result with a close zigzag.

You can also turn and topstitch the wipes, which isn't too much extra work (there are some different tutorials out there for simpler variations on that).


----------



## brambleberry (Oct 20, 2011)

For wipes I prefer t-shirt material. It doesn't fray, so doesn't need stitched at all! Just cut and you're done! However, after using t-shirt wipes for 2 years I got a pack of baby wash cloths at a yard sale and found that the terry cloth texture is nicer for getting off sticky poos, so I now prefer that. And baby wash cloths are pretty cheap to just buy. I'm not throwing out my t-shirt wipes, however, because I think they'll be nicer and gentler for newborn skin. I'm also a big fan of jersey material (t-shirt) for diapers verses flannel. If you plan on line-drying the jersey will feel softer than flannel after being line dried, and if you want to use a snappi instead of snaps or velcro flannel doesn't work well with snappis at all.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, ditto that jersey makes awesome wipes too. I picked up a secondhand jersey sheet (a bit thicker than tshirts) and those wipes have really lasted.


----------



## seraf (Feb 1, 2002)

From the "resources" in the diaper sewing group you can get many patterns and tutorials.

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/717638/diaper-making-tutorials-and-free-patterns#post_16789063

Most of those tutorials are with a regular sewing machine. I have made almost all our kids' diapers with a regular machine, tho many of ours are flannel that I ripped to size or towels that I simply cut with pinking sheers.


----------



## MommyLibrarian (Aug 18, 2011)

I have made several different styles of wipes without a serger. I do like thicker (2ply) wipes better but found that doing a turned and top stitched wipes makes the edges very stiff and harder to use. I've also done 2ply with the zigzag stitch around the edge. My favorites now are some old terry cloth towels I cut up and zigzagged the edges to keep them from fraying.


----------

